# Best BIG snapper and Grouper reel ?



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok biggest thing I have is a penn 309 level wind, and it will bring up the majority of snapper when I am on a honey hole. I have even caught 8' sharks on it. But on the snapper hole I am finding we are getting some BIG HITS, either monster snapper or decent to big grouper (my buddy uses this hole also and has seen some big grouper). So the question is what is a good entry level not to break the bank reel that can handle the biggest of snapper and decent grouper as well. I will be using mono line.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

If your wanting to stay In The $100 range, a penn 330 will do just fine.
If you want to up the price a little, the penn squalls would be the next choice I would make. 
After that, they can get "reel" expensive.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Go see Pompano Joe.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hell just get an ole Penn 4/0, hammer the drag down, load with 80# mono, thumb the spool with all youve got if he takes drag and horse em up!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

After you get wrecked with a 4/0, try a 6/0 with 120 on it and you'll be fine. 

Seriously, skip the 4, go 6/0 with 120-pound main line and adjust the leader as needed starting at 50 pounds.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Defiantly see what Oceanmaster or pompano joe have for sale once you get an idea of what you want. The old Penns are good but are heavy compared to other things. Older made in USA ones are plentiful and less than 100 bucks. I like the Tld 20s that a friend has. They feel like a feather compared to my 114HLW penn. The spec that you want to pay attention to on prospective reels is the max drag that the reel is capable of. Hope that helps and does not seem to ramble on too much.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

6/0 no question also what just about all grouper reels on charter boats are. Simple old school and solidly effective. And if you look around are fairly inexpensive. Find and old one clean it up put a new drag in it and you will be in business.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I,ve got a maxel os11 on a 5'5" billfisher standup running 100# powerpro, picked it up at outcast sale a while back. This rig is a beast and light to boot, use it for everything. Maxel's are a little pricey but cheaper than avet's and the rest.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There's a lot of good ones but I'm a huge fan of the Penn 113HN. Fast, strong and simple.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Give me your honey hole numbers, let me try it out, then I can recommend what you need. I will be happy to do this for you. Lol


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I would be inclined to agree with everyone who said a 4/0 or 6/0. I've whipped everything that has found itself on my 4/0 spooled with 80lbs mono in terms of bottom fishing; I almost got owned by some AJs but if you work them right, you can handle it them pretty effectively.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Maxel Reel 09 series 
tons of torque 
smooth
very large handle
holds lots of braid
small in design
lots of drag 45lbs -- lever drag

if interested in getting a Maxel send me a PM I can possibly get you, your best deal on one. Pro Staff recommendation price :yes: to a forum buddy.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

this reel doesn't budge for any reef fish... your terminal tackle will fail b4 the reel even begins to think about quivering***

I have mine loaded with 80lb power pro to a top shot of mono usually 60lb+ ill sometimes throw on a fluro leader if needed. as for big reef fish this reel puts on the heat Im usually the one putting on the torque to the fish not the other way around rod selection is also very important if you're getting into large snapper and grouper I recommend 60-80LB stand up Ande rod all day match with a 09 series Maxel that rod will turn their head and the reel will put the breaks on those big'ns power handle for torque / power. 

I enjoy AJ fishing and I used to get my butt moly wopped by those jokers. So I looked for torque and back bone never again do I feel as though Im under prepared


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I would find a good used senator 4/0 or 6/0 and take it to ocean master of pompano joe and have them change out a few of the internals and put in a carbontex drag washer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

6/0 with braid on a stout rod.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You don't need anything special for Snapper, but Grouper over big structure is another thing entirely. I Snapper fish with light stuff all the time, but when I go in search of Mr. Grouper I go big guns a blazin.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I like the Torium 30 with 80lb braid. it's fast as heck when you need to get them off the bottom.


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

Like, Dive1 said, give me the numbers where this is and will let you know what works, I have a huge arsenal of rods and reels to test.:thumbsup:


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Pushwave said:


> Like, Dive1 said, give me the numbers where this is and will let you know what works, I have a huge arsenal of rods and reels to test.:thumbsup:


This spot was provided to me as a friend who was kind enough to let me fish it, I would't give the numbers to my mother !!!!! LOL So sar we have limited out on snapper each time, caught some great triggers, and yesterday he had a grouper swallow his snapper and fought it for 20 min before the grouper won !


----------



## Tenth Legion (Feb 17, 2015)

TLD 30 2speed. They work and are built well for the money.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

A fishing rod that is parabolic helps as well.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

^ I disagree with the benefits of parabolic rods when paired with convention reels. I've tried plenty of them with a few high-end reels and I'd take a 6/0 and a broomstick rod for big bottom fish.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well it's about a $150 bucks but worth it. Get a Penn 345 level wind . "Big grouper are kinda my thing "


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

look man 9/0 with 80lb or 100lb Ande or whatever floats ur boat. if you are after JAMES then leave the 4 and 6 ought at home. cost is like $150 or less. 









I've caught a verified 34lb Snapper with this setup.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

We use avets with 80lb braid. Tough small reels that are easy to handle all day!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

If I remember correctly that avet only has about 14 pounds of drag maxed out. I have one it is a good reel but in my opinion no big snapper or grouper reel because of the light drag


----------

